# How can I mend rubber gloves?



## seans_potato_business (Aug 29, 2008)

My Marigolds have developed a very small hole (must have been poked with a knife or something). I don't want to replace an otherwise perfectly good pair of gloves so how might I repair them? I have some rubber solution intended for bike puncture repair, but perhaps someone has better advice.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2008)

That would have been my first option, rubber cement or silicon.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 29, 2008)

I would try to mend the puncture with heat or use a bicycle tube patch like you mentioned.


----------



## smoke king (Aug 29, 2008)

I concur-bike patch was the first thing I thought of too. If you want something more flexible, they make kits for repairing swimming pool liners-the actual patch material is quite a bit thinner, and seems to wear pretty well too. The thinner patch might allow for a bit more dexterity, depending on where the hole is located.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 30, 2008)

Shoe Goo ?


----------

